# N$60GD (stand & strap too) Taro F-114



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Couldn't resist. The guitar, or the title. Sorry.

It's no Hercules stand, and the strap's a putrid green nylon thingy.

Made by Matsumoku (thanks zontar) in the 70's?. First look it's solids, adjustable truss rod, and has a crafted look, rather than a manufactured look. I've read that the guitars were made when about 60% of the process was still done by human hands. Skilled hands at that. Japanese hands. Greco, Ibanez, Yamaha, Vantage, etc., & lawsuit-type mitts.

Action's a tad high, there's lots of obvious wear, but nothing too ghastly -- once the Jag' decal, and the Garfield decal were removed. It was the dirtiest guitar I've ever held.

25 year-old strings. There's still something pretty about the sound tho.

Cleaned up ok. I'll put new set of strings on it, clean the interior (to verify the rosewood is/isn't solids) and see how we get along before deciding where it fits in. Depends how adjustable the truss rod really is, but there may be some shaving, ramping & bone in my future.






Can you believe a guy got ahead of me, and _passed_ on this _beauty_? His wife's probably still talking to him tho.

Poor bastard.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Very nice. I especially like the bound fretboard and the rosewood body looks good, too.

I am wondering though - how do you confirm it is solid or laminate without looking at a cross-section of the wood?


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks High/Deaf!

I think it needs some moisture, so I'll risk cleaning it (damp cloth), and check for (sure) there's thru grain patterns clearly visible in the back/sides. I was shocked to see that earlier attempts, to verify it was a laminate, failed. 

There does seem to be corresponding grain on both sides.

The expected laminate top shows obvious thru grain at the sound hole.

Maybe it's just that it's 4:20 here, and I'm having NGD delusions of solids. We'll see. Soon as I find my glasses, magnifier, spotlight, mirror and ...

... damn where'd I put the camera. Who knows?

But for _one_ nite -- it's _definitely_ solids. 

EDIT: I bought the guitar assuming it was laminate, so no disappointment if it is. Well a little. I thought the Taro would be a cool yardstick for the in-transit Yamaha FG-331. 

Just spent a couple hours with the Taro. Won't be a cakewalk for the FG. Plays decent to mid-neck, but after that it's a bit of a challenge. Campfire's what the seller said it's wheelhouse could be, and it's at least that. Beginner? A little daunting for scales. Fun fit. It promotes movement. Old shoulders can appreciate the size.

Not much out there as far as info goes. I've read where Taro is exclusive to Canadian market. Anyone feels like stretching their search chops, I would sure appreciate any additional info.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Well said. What a deal. It's super man. I'd be stoked!! And the size is so comfortable.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats! Great deal! ENJOY 

Isn't cleaning up old guitars inspiring!..LOL 

The timing of this thread is ironic...I'm going to look at this Yamato as soon as I can schedule something with the seller. It is the smaller guitar in the middle. Hopefully, I don't get carried away and get one of the Yamaha's also!! 

If anyone knows anything about Yamato..please send me a PM (i.e., don't derail Blind Dog's NGD thread)

3 guitars | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks sambonee. There was adrenaline involved.



greco said:


> Congrats! ... Hopefully, I don't get carried away and get one of the Yamaha's also!!
> 
> If anyone knows anything about Yamato..please send me a PM (i.e., don't derail Blind Dog's NGD thread)
> 
> View attachment 22606


Don't fret about a derail, 's all good, and _thanks _for stopping by. 

Cathy wants to do a trade -- she's encouraged that there's still hope involved in your kijiji process. She knows I would immediately be doggedly determined to keep the two sib's, and their cuz, Yamato, all together. Imo I'd pass on the trade. At least until she learns to cook. And I get the house painted.

(back to guitar) I like 'em all, but I'm a sucker for an abalone rosette. Hope it goes well, and you end up with a gem. Safe travels.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I didn't get a strap with mine (sniff).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> If anyone knows anything about Yamato..please send me a PM (i.e., don't derail Blind Dog's NGD thread)


Update..The Yamato deal fell through. Don't bother with the PMs. Thanks


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Sorry to hear it didn't work out greco.

%h(*&B#(*Turns out my Taro is, as expected, a _caramelized-_*laminate*. I should not have _dispensary_ caramels before assessing woods. Oh well, I slept great, and 'we'll' always have that one nite when she was a solid.

The B & E strings need more break, and G is marginal. The truss rod is moving freely, and I'm slowly seeing if I can lower the action. If I can, then I will worry about the break, and bone saddle/nut. The farm's campfires can use all the playable kids' guitars I can muster. After the the second buffing/cleaning she looks quite engaging. Sure is comfy to play.

Still looking for any info on the guitar. ( Taro F-114 )

I'm going to pick up a *Yamaha FS800 T Concert Acoustic Limited Edition Tinted Natural Top.*

That will give the grandson some choices***, and 'Grumpy' will get to do a little hands-on comparison. (

** *Baby Martin, FG-331, FS 800 & whatever else comes down the pike -- well priced. He only gets to pick one. Variety is the spice of old farts' lives.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Blind Dog said:


> I'm going to pick up a *Yamaha FS800 T Concert Acoustic Limited Edition Tinted Natural Top.*
> 
> That will give the grandson some choices***, and 'Grumpy' will get to do a little hands-on comparison. (
> 
> ** *Baby Martin, FG-331, FS 800 & whatever else comes down the pike -- well priced.


Very nice!! 

Are looking for any additional grandsons?...If so, I'm applying.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

greco said:


> Are looking for any additional grandsons?


Afraid I'm full up, on grandsons -- but an early to mid 90's granddaughter would have my full attention.

Ramped the Taro, for better break angle, and it gets new strings, and bone nut/saddle today. (hopefully)



Edit: Cathy gets trophy points for going out, and grabbing me some bone saddles/nuts (before I exploded trying to find the bags I_ have_) -- so we'll upgrade, "(hopefully)", to, _(likely_ soon).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool guitar--enjoy!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Please pause for this important Yamaha derail........
*
Has the FG-331 arrived yet? 
Will there be a NGD with some pics soon?

*You may now continue...We thank you for your understanding.*


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

greco said:


> *Please pause for this important Yamaha derail........
> *
> Has the FG-331 arrived yet?
> Will there be a NGD with some pics soon?
> ...


All apologies for tardy response greco. I was hoping to have a more interesting post, but that's not happening. There's conflicting info on the tracking site. I took the screenshot with one of the question mark icons toggled, and an edited red arrow. Clear as mud. Looks like it got to Richmond, they hung onto it for awhile, put it on a truck, drove it around for the day, returned it to Richmond, they took it off the truck, and they're going to hang onto it for awhile. The seller sent it within hours of payment, so that was cool, but Canada post isn't making things easy. 



Court date tomorrow, a specialist's appointment, pending delivery (hi viz porch), Windows 10 update bullshit -- _life_ 

I think I could probably manage a pic, or two  -- really hope the caption isn't, "Canada Post Murders Yami". 

On the upside, the Taro is filling my NGD void admirably. I've been playing the crap out of it.


----------

